# Greetings Everyone

## volospin

I am Gentoo User, half Taiwanese, half Hong Kong Chinese...

I usually use Windows at work and at home...

Now I don't know how to post Chinese using UTF-8 in Windows.

----------

## ibeyond

Taiwanese我不懂.

不过你应该是一个完整的Chinese.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

IE--右键-编码-UTF-8

----------

## xiaosuo

 *ibeyond wrote:*   

> Taiwanese我不懂.
> 
> 不过你应该是一个完整的Chinese.
> 
> IE--右键-编码-UTF-8

 

就是中国人，楼主说的确实暧昧！

----------

## timeout

 *xiaosuo wrote:*   

>  *ibeyond wrote:*   Taiwanese我不懂.
> 
> 不过你应该是一个完整的Chinese.
> 
> IE--右键-编码-UTF-8 
> ...

 

**** Eric.20041215: 删去该句, 请注意这是国际性论坛, 论坛管理人员里就有你这句话所指向的对象. 这里只谈技术, 不谈政治. ****

xiaosuo, glc 那么多事你不管了，跑这儿来玩。小心我叫sunmoon开除你，哈哈。你知道我是谁了吧，打死也不能说。

----------

## wangxiaohu

政治话题可以去tiexue.net讨论，不希望这里有跟Gentoo无关的话题。

这里不是地方论坛，不要太放肆。我们中国人不是到处都想打架骂街的。

请不要让我们辛辛苦苦申请到的中文论坛充满火药味，大家都是来学习的。

----------

## EricHsu

 *volospin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Now I don't know how to post Chinese using UTF-8 in Windows.

 

Hi volospin! Welcome!

To set IE's encoding to UTF-8, please go to:

View -> Encoding Menu -> UTF-8

Tell me if it works so that I could update it to this thread.

----------

## volospin

I am aware of how to display and I use Firefox 1.0  :Wink: 

I am asking are there anyway to type Chinese in UTF-8.

就是在這打中文要用 UTF-8 還是 Big5 或 GB 也可以?

----------

## EricHsu

 *volospin wrote:*   

> I am aware of how to display and I use Firefox 1.0 
> 
> 

 

Me 2  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 就是在這打中文要用 UTF-8 還是 Big5 或 GB 也可以?

 

浏览器编码是 UTF-8 的前提下, 无论使用何种输入法, 输入繁体简体, 发贴后在论坛里都能正确显示, 也就是说, 发贴时, 保证你的 ff 里编码是 UTF-8 了, 只管输入中文就一切 OK  :Wink: 

----------

## orzetto

 *volospin wrote:*   

> I am aware of how to display and I use Firefox 1.0 
> 
> I am asking are there anyway to type Chinese in UTF-8.

 

Hi, my Chinese is zero (except when I correctly recognized the 月 and 時 characters in New York's Chinatown, but I learnt them from Japanese anyway, so it's cheating).

You might want to emerge skim, an input method frontend for KDE (if you use Gnome, you can use Scim, which is the original implementation from which skim derived). It does have support for Chinese (Simplified and traditional).

----------

